# Laugh Or Cry???? - Good One - Must Read



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I came across this article - I have to share with you guys. Click on link below.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=35355&posts=20


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Wow what a crappy thing to have happen.

What's with the Van Staal / Ugly Stick Combo? Talk about putting a $50 saddle on a $5 horse (JP that's for you bud!).


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*i love*

 uglystik but there is no way in hell i would put one of those reels on it......$700 reel on a $50 pole WTF!!! and then puts it in a sand spike and has five other reels out....i call BS on this story, this person cant be that stupid...unless he has money to burn....that reel wouldnt leave my side, i want all the chicks to look at me  and see how cool i look....hell with fishing...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I signed up to their forum just to ask him:

*Who the heck puts a VS on an Ugly Stick??*


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

KodiakZach said:


> I signed up to their forum just to ask him:
> 
> *Who the heck puts a VS on an Ugly Stick??*


Hahahahahaha...oh man, that's not right


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Zach*

did he answer you back?? heh heh...that is funny and wrong at the same time :beer: :beer:


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

No answer as of yet, I'll let you know if I see a reply


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

That guy can't have money to burn...or that fancy reel would have been on a fancy rod to match... 

I'm with y'all...Who da hell puts a VS on a US...


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*VS=Zebco=UglyStick=Shakespear=VS=Zebco=*



KodiakZach said:


> I signed up to their forum just to ask him:
> 
> *Who the heck puts a VS on an Ugly Stick??*[/rsesQUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Even Crazy Mike isn't crazy enough to use an Ugly Stick  How long ago did he busted with Pomps?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Mike*



KodiakZach said:


> Even Crazy Mike isn't crazy enough to use an Ugly Stick  How long ago did he busted with Pomps?


BOUT A YEAR AGO.


----------

